# Question about supplements/diet



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never heard of Dinovite so I can't be of much help. I did want to say that whatever you are feeding Daisy certainly seems to be working great. She is a beauty. He coat looks perfect.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you wanted a "all in one" supplement the wholistic pet canine complete is fantastic.

www.thewholisticpet.com Their canine complete has digestive enzymes, probiotics, fish oil, flax, etc ...... all orgainic. No yeast ( which causes problems for some and is a common additive ) or wheat.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

the wholistic pet stuff looks great, will definitely look into that....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

drgrafix said:


> At the suggestion of Daisy's breeder (Maryterese Russo/Golden Meadow Farms), we are supplementing one meal a day with four different kinds of enzyme/additives. We also include a heaping teaspoon of plain yogurt in all three meals. She loves her meals and her coat is softer than silk. We never see her scratching her coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd be looking for a complete, "all-in-one". I'd also check with a vet to make sure that what she is getting currently is truly balanced - that seems to be a lot of enzymes/additives...but I'm of the "keep it simple..." school!

Nature's Farmacy has excellent products, and I use their probiotic (have recently discovered it to be better that Fastrak, which I've used for years) and also their Ultimate Enzymes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't comment on the additives, but she is stunning!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a pretty girl!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i also give Sam salmon oil and it has made his skin and coat very healthy looking.... does that wholistic pet stuff negate the need for that, or should i give both the salmon oil and an "all in one" supplement?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She sure is a good looking girlie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> i also give Sam salmon oil and it has made his skin and coat very healthy looking.... does that wholistic pet stuff negate the need for that, or should i give both the salmon oil and an "all in one" supplement?


 i still give the salmon oil .....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments... I'll pass those along to Daisy!!! Here's a quick shot of her parents:










Superstud Hubba Hubba Hubba (dad) on the left, and Hip Hop (aka Dance) the mom on the right. That was shot before Dance was pregnant, she's starting the show circuit this winter. The products we're using are from Dogzymes. I think Daisy is favoring her mom's coat, although its too early to tell. And no, while her parents are obviously show dogs... Daisy is just our little girl.

The parents are from two different Maine breeders, and what impressed us most was that both had beautiful coats, great temperament, and neither was oversized for the breed.​


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

beautiful doggies...  with genes like those, its no wonder your Daisy is such a looker


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

Just for kicks... I decided to update Daisy's Pictures .



















These were taken about a month ago, she was about 45 pounds. My only concerns are the amount of wood she shreds and somehow passes, and the fact that she inhales food and doesn't really chew her food or treat bones. She's not throwing up, appears to be super healthy, and her stools are usually very normal .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, what a gorgeous treasure. Whatever you're doing and whatever she's eating has to be the perfect combo for her. My springer is a master wood shredder/eater/pooper too......I've tried everything to stop it with no luck, so my new thought is that it's just that much more fiber!!! LOL


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl! are you sure you won't show her...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

What a beauty she is!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

she is a pretty baby!!


----------



## charspets (Jun 4, 2009)

I am new to the "forum" world so I hope I am posting correctly. I use Dinovite and a companion salmon/fish oil called Supromega. It's just like you asked...an "all in one" easy way to get what my dog needs. A couple tablespoons of Dinovite and a bit of the Supromega oil and my dog had great skin and very little shedding. This wasn't always the case. At one time, I thought I could go into a sweater knitting business with what I would sweep up! I use Canidae as well...and it's excellent!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just looked up the Supromega stuff.. it comes in a squeeze tube? LOL How odd!


----------



## charspets (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, it's like a tube. It's liquid. I find it much easier than trying to stick pills down my dog's throat. One of my dogs actually tries to chew fish oil caps and then spits out the gel cap part. It's sticky and gross and then I was never sure how much he actually got. Now, they are somewhat addicted to it on their food. They like the Canidae without it but LOVE it with their Supromega.  I put it right on top so if they sniff it they can tell if it's there. They eat their food without it but gobble it with it! 

This pup is incredibly beautiful! What a nice coat and the color is amazing! She looks SOOO soft!


----------

